# FROG STRESS - HELP!



## dartkeeper (Mar 11, 2008)

When I got home from work today, I did not see either of my Azureus. So I moved the coco hut and they were BOTH under there.. They are only about 5 months old.

One of them got REALLY afraid and was hoping EVERYWHERE.. and hopped into the water. I had to get him out. I am leaving them alone, but I am not sure why he got so stressed! They have been eating great every day since I got them. 

The temps have not changed... 76 and humidity 95-100. 

I am not sure what to do!


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Uncovering the frogs hiding spot could cause some stress. The young ones hid quite a bit. If the coco hut is the only hiding spot I would offer many more.


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

You might have caught them being naughty...and they didnt know how to react.

Mine hide quite a bit. More hiding spots or foliage might make them feel more secure.


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

The more hiding places they have and the less you disturb them they better they will do.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Do you have a picture of the tank? It does sound like a lack of hiding places. This is not uncommon if you startle them when they are in a place that they feel safe. Normally if you simple finish what you are doing in the tank and leave then alone they will calm down rather quickly. Most species will do this, and some much worse than others.


----------

